# two new buildings



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 




Well, with all the white stuff that has been thrown down from the sky I have been making some more buildings keeping me occupied as a result' 





Here is the first of them, a small building which as you can see from the ‘try out’ lettering design, is an Assay Office – that is a place where the miners in my (supposed) region brought some lumps of rock that they hoped would make their fortune. The Assayist broke up the ore lump, and then chemically analyzed it to see what metal(s) it contained. Thius a small building is only required; the plan is from my new book with a store/annexe at the back for the chemicals etc. 



Made from PVC solid foam, and Korroflute with corrugated (Fosters lager) beer cans for the roof. Some details are still needed, like a door handle (painted, and waiting fitting) and of course the decals, the foundation slab is already made for it, the weather is keeping it inside though!

Here are some photos of the building











The front of the building with scratch built windows and door, and too much brightness from the low sun!, the holes for the fixing screws (to uts foundation slb which is about half of a 17.5" square paving slab, they cut very easily with an angle grinder, and a bolster chisel being as only 1" thick; the building is fixed to plastci right angles pieces that being used in additional pieces for Plastic (PVC) windows. 











The rear of the building with the annexe (for cheimicals?) being made from plastic corrugated sheets (the stuff used in political posters or signs), I have added a concrete colored foundation. 













A photod the rooves, two different ones for variety! pop can sheet for the main roof, and tarpapare for the annexe. The picnic table that I use for photos was being used by the locval bird population hence the bits of birdseed everywhere! They were removed for a short while for my purpose but with the cold (but dry an d a bit bright with a low sun) I wasn't staying out long!

Rghenext building is much larger - being a Balcksmiths shop - or as my planbook says the machine shop of the (old ) west! The desgn is from my new book but based on an actual building that was in use circa..1900, .it was built around the size of both the Papo Stagecoach, and the Schliech freight wagon, which as my wife said there oughtv to be opening doors for such a building, so out came the above vehicles and thoughts were added re the doors. I cam upw with some small pieces of metal tube gklues to the doors with pieces of 1.2mm wire inaside these and a right angle bend top & bottom. The wire is glued into the door frame, a throw over latch will keep them closed which is their normal position, but they can be opened when required.





The materials are the same as the Assay Office, and has more corrugated iron on the roof I think there were 48 sheets for this one. The forge stack is from PVC solid foam and has carved stonework, made with a ball cutter – bits were everywhere!. It was then painted with many shades of sandstone color paint prior to fitting onto the building. Ther are position blocks at he bottom, and tyhe edge of the roof cut-out to provide extra glue area and when fitted the bottom was blanked off. 



Here are some photos, decals are being designed and some ‘try outs’ are fitted in the photographs.











The first one is a vbiew of both buildings together showin their relative sizes






















Two photos opf the front the first showing the Scliech freight wagon insode having something 'fixed' the second showing the doors closed and the (again Scliech) backsmith going to the office, he is going to have some slight modifications soon.










The forge side of the building the window shown is clear both sides - no blanking paint on the inside so irt can be seen through - just to the right of it is a cross piece blanking off the rest of the interior (and behind it is another cross brace to keep the sides coreectly located). Tha cross blanking of shhet is painted a sooty black color - making the interior a black hiole!










The rear of the building - the forge stack is well gluied on to the side wall, and the edges filled with more glue then painted to match the 'plain wood' walls, these already have many thin coats and more are to be added. The windows here have the back og them painted to block any intedrior view.










Finally the office, with the blacksmith again in view, made from Korroflute, finished off as being painted and thus possibly added later with a drinking straw double inside for strength) for a stovepipe.For a change I have painted the roof a pale red oxide color, more muck & rubbish are needeed there but is is beginning to look better,though more and multiple colors are needed on it yet.

Thats all for now - enjoy!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"This isn't lead. It's molybdenum. Worthless."


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you tell me what "Made from PVC solid foam" means? Where did you get this stuff? Is there a brand name? What is it normally used for? What sizes does it come in?....sorry for all the questions.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Two nice new additions to the community, I knew you wouldn't let the cold and icky weather go to waste.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work as always Peter. Now, could you ask the Mistress over at GSC to fix whatever issue they are having over there. I haven't been able to sign in for over a week! 

-Brian


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please provide more detail about the horse and wonderful wagon in the door of the first blacksmith pic....


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work, as usual.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 31 Jan 2010 05:59 PM 


Can you tell me what "Made from PVC solid foam" means? Where did you get this stuff? Is there a brand name? What is it normally used for? What sizes does it come in?....sorry for all the questions. 






Hi Mike,






You call it Sintra Board I think, it looks very like my PVC solid Foam board whose trade name is Vekaplan SF. (website http://www.vekaplan.de/vekaplan/divers/en/lieferuebersicht_vekaplan_sf.htm ) Sintra Board website is at    http://www.sintrapvc.com


go to the bottom of the page and the right hand entry at the bottom is about the stuff, (called memory board - that will I think be more expensive) but it will give yo a close up of the stuff. If there is a product with a gloss surface that in no good, - diffiuclt to paint etc , look for a semi matt surface both sides which should also be the cheaper style. It is bought from plastic suppl;y houses/shops in sheets 8ft x 4ft, and they should cut it to 2 4ft square sheets.






Beautiful to work with, cuts with either a heavy 'Stanley' type knife, cut from both sides, mark the corners through with a fine drill, a scroll saw, or best of all a small circular saw. If scribing planking I use a Scrawker/Olfa cutter pushed, not dragged for them.






Hope the above helps it is very good stuff, the commercial use of it is for Exhibition/Convention boards and such like, I mainly use the 3/16" thick version; glue it together with an epoxy cement(like Walthers Goo?) and brace the corners with scrap.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! I like that blacksmith building very much. Good work!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great additions, Peter. They're excellent.


----------

